# Which band/tube



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys first post here. I got some very simple slingshot at some markets a couple weeks ago. It has a very simple design with a tube which broke and I replaced with one I got at a fishing store. I want to get a proper slingshot though. I've been looking around and the scout gen 2 looks like the one for me. My question is should I stick with the band it comes with and get a few extras while I'm at it or go to something like theraband. Unfortunately though, theraband is a bit hard for me to get until I found this - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/High-Quality-Theraband-Gold-Slingshot-Target-Bands-/170593795148. Is this a good set up as it seems very easy for me or do I go with the one it comes with.

Just as a little side question - does anyone know of a good place to get the scout from in Australia or do I just go with the flippinout site.

Thanks
-Jacob


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Come on guys. All I'm asking is for you to check out the link and tell me if that setup is good


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That link has been removed so I couldn't view it. I order from the flippinout site. The bands that it comes with usually need to be shortend but they are latex and are pretty good fast shooting bands. TBG would last longer. another option is golds gym bands and such that are latex. I think I almost had a trade awhile back from Australia and the guy said it would be no problem as long as the slingshot is marked as a toy slingshot but that was awhile ago. flippinout and simple-shot are the only places that I know that sell the scout unless you buy a used one


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I guess I'll just get the scout and chuck in a few extra bands. Just in case anyone is interested here is the link again (should work this time) - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/High-Quality-Theraband-Gold-Slingshot-Target-Bands-/170593795148


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I think ordering the bands from flippinout or simple-shot is a better deal and you get more options of what kind of elastic for the bands including tbg. also once you get into it and start cutting and making your own bandsets there is more savings.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree order from Simple shot or FlippinOut


----------

